# Adding weight to blade?



## cyamaha2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a yamaha kodiak that i put a craftsman plow on. I have been plowing non stop for the last day. Its a money maker but if a car has driven over the driveway i cant get the drive very clean. But if i add about 85lbs to the blade it cuts great. If make the weight removable and only add when needed will i have any problems? Thanks guys


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It should be fine. Just remember, the more weight, the faster the wear bar will wear. Plus, depending on where you put the weight, it could trip the blade easier.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what i did to add weight to my lawn tactor bladewasto use metal weights dumbell type, i still have them on it come to think of it.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Adding weight can be a draw back also. I'm not familiar with a craftsman blade but you might take a look at the Cycle Country down pressure system, see if it can be adapted to your blade. That way you get the advantage of the down pressure without the disadvantage of the weight.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Adding a down pressure system is just like adding weight, just simplified. Now if the down pressure system wasn't static (always being applied), it would be much better.

Another thing to remember, if you add weight to the blade, now your winch has to work that much harder to lift it, and the cable/rope will have that much more pressure on it as well and will most likely wear out quicker. 

+1 to everything else that was said as well


----------

